# Reproduction tires. Sources and Reviews. Post them here!



## indiana dave (Jul 13, 2015)

I see mention of different repro tires all over, but thought it would be handy to have them all in one thread.
Post what they're for (Stingray, Fastback, Fair Lady, etc...)  where you bought them, the cost, details (Schwinn logo, accuracy of tread, etc) and your opinion of the quality.
This should be a very helpfull thread.

Would love some whitewalls for my Fastback Rams Horn...


----------

